# New tool holder



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just made a new tool holder for my palm tools and knives.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sweet CV3! The tools are mighty good looking pieces as well. Didn't you post somewhere you were using Drake tools?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes. Most of my tools are Drake. I am more than happy with them. I started with his beginner set. Then added one when I could. Then they were the gift that was always right for dad for a few years. Now we are back to socks and shirts. I ran out of holes.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice CV3!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

very cool, I like the sneeze guard


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Handy tool caddy .see you recycled some wood nice job, with some good tools .Handy to take outside to worrk during nice weather


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh my! That is very nice. And a beautiful set of carving tools too. :wub: Droooooooling.


----------

